# Newbie to brewing. 1st batch today



## jno51 (Jan 21, 2012)

Brewed my first batch today! The folks at the shop where i picked up my kit gave me a 3 hour crash course on brewing today. had a great time and are praying we made some great beer. Now we are in the hurry and wait mode. Every good BBQ Pit needs a good Brew Master...... right !


----------



## alblancher (Jan 22, 2012)

I have always wanted to try bewing beer and from what I understand wth the new kits it can be pretty simple.  The equipment you need isn't all that expensive and it is the kind of thing that you can start with the basics and then get as deep into as you want!

Good luck on your first batch!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2012)

My neighbor brews his own beer & he turns out some pretty tasty stuff!


----------



## jno51 (Jan 22, 2012)

It is fun and you can put out some awesome brews. The kits do make it easier but for me I want to get into the grains.


----------



## alelover (Jan 23, 2012)

I started with extract kits. Then went to partial mash. Now it's all-grain all the way. I've had many a pro brewer compliment my beer. It pretty easy to make stuff better than what you can buy. Learn the procedures and sanitation techniques then the rest will be easy. Hope it turns out great. Don't hesitate to ask me any questions.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 23, 2012)

Every time I read one of Alelover's beer posts I want to go buy a couple of carboys and get started.  I don't drink very often so when I do I want to enjoy what I am drinking.  Most American beers are intended more to quench your thirst then give you the depth and richness of a truly great dark full bodied beer.

I guess I have all the smoking stuff I need right now, have a lot of gardening stuff, maybe once I fill the boat with gas (ouch) and go fishing a couple of times I'll look at purchasing some brewing equipment.

Maybe I'll keep an eye open on Ebay and Craigs list.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2012)

I know the feeling Al - I didn't have enough hobbies with smokin - sausage- bacon - roasting coffee, so I started making cheese and they are installing my wood fired pizza oven tomorrow but I could get some beer going too. Sounds like fun Beer and Pizza 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I can hear Mrs Scar now


----------



## alelover (Jan 23, 2012)

Even with the extract kits you can brew some mighty good brew. It's like making a pot of soup.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 23, 2012)

Pizza and Beer?  What an interesting combination,  maybe have to give that a try?  Hehe,  after a good brisket sandwich and maybe a slab of ribs I think pizza and beer are my next favorite food group.  Wood fired oven pizza is bound to be out of this world good.  Wife is asking me to build an outdoor kitchen and if that ever happens a brick oven will have to be part of it.

It's just envy doing the typing Scar.  If you get your oven built today when can we expect some qview of the pizza?


----------



## sprky (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't make beer but have a buddy that makes a killer spiced beer. I get to be the taste tester


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2012)

The build takes about a week with curing times then three weeks before I can light the first small curing fire. A week of those before I can use it. Maybe I can get some beer done in the mean time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Guess I will look for some supplies. I can hear Mrs Scar screaming all the way from work (50 miles) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is the shell I got - 40" cooking area


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2012)

OH my look what I found and they are only 30 minutes away and the just opened this month !!!! And look at the name LOL 






http://www.smokinbeaver.com/
http://www.smokinbeaver.com/about/
http://www.smokinbeaver.com/products/
http://www.smokinbeaver.com/tutorials/
http://www.smokinbeaver.com/contacts/
http://www.smokinbeaver.com/blog/






  FACEBOOK

[h1]

[/h1]

123

[h2][/h2]
See what we are stocking this month. We try to keep our grain and hops lists current so that you know what we have before you come to the shop.

MORE

[h2][/h2]
Get step by step brewing tips and easy to follow guides here. We update them monthly.

MORE

[h2][/h2]
Follow us on our Blog to get updated on recent changes to the shop as well as news in the brewing community.

MORE

[h2][/h2]




[h4]Beer Smith Brewing Program[/h4]
http://www.beersmith.com/






*Stone Brewing*

www.stonebrew.com






*Refractometer Calculator*

www.onebeer.net/refractometer.shtml

[h2][/h2]



Mon Jan 2[h4]Opening Day[/h4]January 2nd, 2012 we opened the doors to Smokin Beaver Brew Shop. Fully stocked with...
Read more news

[h3][/h3]

ABOUT US
PRODUCTS
TUTORIALS
CONTACTS
BLOG

[h3][/h3]
BREWING EQUIPMENT
HOPS
GRAIN
DRAFT

[h3][/h3]





  FACEBOOK

[h3][/h3]SMOKIN BEAVER BREW SHOP [emoji]169[/emoji] 2012 •PRIVACY POLICY


----------



## alblancher (Jan 23, 2012)

Soon at your local farmer's market  Scarbrew!  or maybe  Bellyale!


----------



## alelover (Jan 23, 2012)

Go for it Gary.


----------



## sourhophead (Feb 6, 2012)

How did it turn out?


----------



## jno51 (Feb 7, 2012)

I just put it in bottles this past weekend. It says to wait two weeks before popping a top. Not sure i can wait that long. I can tell you when i bottled it it smelled the whole house up and the color was great. I am praying the taste is just as good as the look and smell.. I may have to break into one this weekend. the suspense is killing me. I will keep you posted. Thanks for asking.


----------



## sourhophead (Feb 7, 2012)

Patience is your friend in brewing.  Don't rush it and it will be worth the wait.


----------



## alelover (Feb 10, 2012)

You need to wait 2 weeks or it won't be carbonated. Keep it above 70 if you can.


----------



## jno51 (Feb 10, 2012)

alelover

, Thanks for the info. I will be waiting as bad as I hate it, but if thats what it takes DONE. I want it to be good. I have the temp right at 70 and no higher me and MAMA like it real cool in the house. I will keep you posted. Have a great weekend.


----------



## bdawg (Feb 25, 2012)

A full pipeline is the best way to help you keep from popping your beer before they are ready.

Get started on batch 2 (& 3!)

On top of the fridge is a great place to carbonate.   The warm air comes up off the back coils and you have a nice warm spot up there.

HTH-


----------



## cdldriver (Feb 25, 2012)

hey scar were did you get that pizza oven from?


----------



## jno51 (Feb 26, 2012)

the pipeline is moving. The first batch is going down really good. Most of the friends are pleasantly surprised with how good it is. Have a batch of Shiraz Red wine that will bottle week from monday and a second batch of brew fermenting  an American pale ale. I have ordered kegs and the supplies to put two taps in the fridge. This will speed the oh pipeline up as well. I will post you a pic or two tomorrow.


----------



## jno51 (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## bama bbq (Feb 26, 2012)

I recall the fond memories of first batch I brewed years ago while stationed in Savannah: an India Pale Ale.   LOL  The thing I remember the most was how clean everything had to be to eliminate stray yeasts from developing versus the one I added.  Fun times!  I drank a lot of beer that summer!  Hope yours turns out as well as mine did.


----------



## bdawg (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice job!

Good call on the brown bottles.  Lots of folks think the green or clear bottles are somehow better than brown, but they are quite wrong.

Ultraviolet light passes right through green or clear glass and reacts with the hop resins.  This reaction causes them to form a mercaptan, which is the exact chemical that skunks spray.  This is why an open-top sixer on the shelf under the lights will taste skunky, while the same bottles will not taste skunky if you buy it in a sealed cardboard box.  Brown glass blocks the UV light a lot better, so no skunks!

What was the recipe for your APA?


----------

